# IM nailing of tibia FX - ASA code



## Zellerdh

Can anyone explain the rationale for the use of ASA code 01484 instead of 01480 for the IM nailing of a tibia fx?  The CPT procedure code 27759 crosswalks to code 01484, which is for an osteotomy or osteoplasty.  I can't understand why this code is used instead of just the code for open treatment of bones of the lower leg.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ohiocoder101

DHZ

The difference is

01484--"anesthesia for open procedures on bones of lower leg, ankle, and foot; osteotomy or osteoplasy"--Treatment of tibial shaft fracture (with or without fibular fracture) BY INTRAMEDUALLARY IMPLANT, with or without interlocking screws and/or cerclage

01480-- "anesthesia for open procedures on bones of lower leg, ankle, and foot; not otherwise specified"--open treatment of tibial shaft fracture (with or without fibular fracture) WITH PLATE/SCREWS, with or without cerclage

this is coming directly from the asa crosswalk coding book, from the 2 descriptions, it seems the only difference would be method used, either implant or screws. 

i hope this helps


----------



## gost

To expand on that...

In 01484, the bone is being cut and/or altered surgically.  In 01480, the bone is just being realigned and fixed in place with external (I mean outside the bone, not outside the body) hardware.

Hope that was some help.


----------



## Zellerdh

*IM nailing of tibia fx*

Thanks to both of you for the fast response.  I understand more clearly now the difference especially with the implanting into the bone as opposed to just realigning it with hardware and the use of the different types of fixation.  I just wanted to make sure I was not over coding since the 01484 has a higher base unit.  Love the AAPC forums and the great support of fellow coders you can always count on there.


----------

